# ما الفرق بين المستعمر الفرنسي والبريطاني في طريقة استغلال المستعمرات؟



## النهيسى (18 أكتوبر 2021)

*الهدف واحد وسياسات مختلفة: ما الفرق بين المستعمر الفرنسي والبريطاني في طريقة استغلال المستعمرات؟ 




أزعجت هذه التساؤلات فضولنا وأيقظت أسئلة أخرى في أذهاننا وجعلتنا نخرج من هذا الحيّز المرتبط بثنائيات فلسفية إلى حيّز أكبر يحيلنا على ثنائيات ذات بعد اجتماعي واقتصادي وسياسي في آن واحد، وهي تناقض الفقر بالغنى. لكن هذا التساؤل بوسع مجاله لا يقف عند الإطار الفردي الذاتي بل فيه رجوع إلى واقع مجموعات كبيرة وبلدان وقارات كاملة.

لِمَ تظل “أفريقيا” فقيرة بينما تحتل “أمريكا” المراتب الأولى في أغنى الدول؟ هل بلداننا في الحقيقة فقيرة أم مفقَرة؟ ما الذي جعل هذا العالم ينقسم إلى دول شمال ودول جنوب؟

قد نستعرض أسبابًا عديدة ونغلّفها بلغة جميلة وصعبة تشعر القارئ بأن المسألة لم ولن تكون رهينة إرادته وفهمه، بل هي أصعب من ذلك بكثير، ولكننا سنلخّص هذه العلاقة بين الدول والقوى بعلاقة المستعمَر بالمستعمِر وسنتجاوز ذلك لنفسّر الفوارق بين الاستعمار البريطاني والفرنسي على مستويات عدّة.


  المستعمر المستعمر ومستعمراته: علاقة نفع لطرف واحد
حين ندرس علاقة المستعمر بالمستعمر نتذكر مباشرة أسطورة إغريقية تحكي عن بروميثيوس الذي هام حبًّا بالبشر الذين صورهم وخلقهم حسب الميثولوجيا اليونانية، لدرجة جعلته يتحدّى أبا الآلهة والبشر “زيوس” ويسرق مشعل النار من قمة جبل الأوليمب ليبدد بها برد الشتاء عن أصدقائه البشر وليعطيهم النار برموزها ودلالاتها.

بروميثيوس سارق النار هنا هو المستعمِرُ الذي لا ينفك ينهب ثروات البلدان الأخرى وينتهك حقوق أصحابها، وجبل الأوليمب هو الأرض الأم التي تُغتصب وتُفقّر حتى تصير أرضًا ثكلى لا تسع حتّى الأحلام. لكن بروميثيوس الفرنسي ليس كنظيره البريطاني فلا عاداته تشبه عادات الآخر ولا حروبه الدامية خاضها على نفس خطا الآخر، وهذا محور حديثنا اليوم في هذا المقال. ما الفرق بين مستعمر فرنسي وآخر، بريطاني؟ ما هي أهم ركائز السياسات الكولونيالية لكل منهما؟ وكيف يفسَّر هذا الاختلاف؟


الاستعمار والإمبريالية
دفعت الإمبريالية لينين للحديث عنها وعن علاقتها بالرأسمالية في كتاب لا أظن أنه قد حظي بمكانة كبيرة عند القرّاء، وقد عرفها باعتبارها “أعلى شكل من أشكال الرأسمالية، تطورت بعد الاستعمار وتميّزت عن الرأسمالية بالاحتكار”. والإمبريالية مصطلح يمكن أن نقول بأنه قد وُلد من رحم الآلة والثورة الصناعية التي ضاعفت رغبة الدول الأوروبية وحاجتها للتوسع في رقع جغرافية أخرى، واستغلالها لتحقيق المزيد من الأرباح والاستيلاء على الثروات.

وقد كان الاستعمار بتجلياته الكثيرة والمتباينة وسيلة لتحقيق ذلك النظام المهيمن والمسيطر الذي لا يحترم سيادة الدول الأخرى ومواردها وثقافاتها، والذي يمارس عليها سلطة نقدية وإخضاعًا سياسيًا.

نجح هذا المصطلح ذو الجذور اللاتينية في لفت اهتمام الكثيرين حتى وجدنا المثقف الفلسطيني “إدوارد سعيد” يخصص له أثرًا هامًّا هو كتاب “الثقافة والإمبريالية” والفيلسوف الأمريكي “نعوم تشومسكي” يهديه كتابًا هو “طموحات إمبريالية” والصحفية “ناعومي كلاين” تشير إليه في عمل بعنوان “عقيدة الصدمة، صعود رأسمالية الكوارث” و”فلاديمير لينين” يكتب عنه كتاب “الإمبريالية أعلى مراحل الرأسمالية” وكلها أعمالٌ سيكون لنا حديثٌ عنها في محطات قادمة.

  المستعمر السياسة الاستعمارية الفرنسية
يوجعنا لاوعينا حين يبث في الأرجاء كلمات من قبيل “انتصاب الحماية الفرنسية” التي ليست إلّا كذبة حقنها المستعمر الفرنسي فينا لتبرير المظالم التي مارسها على الشعوب المستضعفة والمقهورة من المحيط إلى الخليج، وليست هذه العبارات الزائفة إلّا دليلًا فاضحًا للأهمية التي تعطيها فرنسا للثقافة وللمصطلحات.

نقطة البداية في حكايتنا هذه هي خط طويل يرسمه المعلم الفرنسي بقطعة الطباشير الصغيرة على الأرض معلنًا أن تجاوز هذا الخط يعني هجر اللغة الأم واستبدالها بلغة المستعمر وتتواصل رحلة تجذير ثقافة جديدة وخارجية في أذهان الأطفال عبر جملة تكتب كل صباح على اللوحة المعلقة يقول فيها المعلم “أطفالي، أحبّوا فرنسا. فهي بلدكم الجديد“.

تجعلنا مثل هذه الممارسات نفطن للخطوة التي ظل يخطوها المستعمر الفرنسي في سبيل مسح الذاكرة الجماعية والهوية الوطنية للبلدان التي استحوذ على أراضيها وثرواتها، وقتل شعوبها واستبدالها بالثقافة والهوية الفرنسية. لكن من جهة أخرى، كان من الضروري لضمان استمرارية حالة الاضطهاد تلك العمل على إبعاد الصغار عن دائرة التحليل والتفكير النقدي التي قد تولد ثورة على السياسات الإمبريالية الجائرة، فكان على هؤلاء المساكين ترك مدارسهم لساعات حتى يخدموا الأرض التي ستعود بالنفع على فرنسا. كل هذه السياسات أنتجت في الأخير ما يسمى بـ”أوروبة الأفارقة” التي تعني تبني بعض الإفريقيين للقرارات الاستعمارية والدفاع عنها بشدة ومحاولة فرضها على بقية مكونات شعوبهم.

كانت فرنسا تغلف أهدافها التجارية والاقتصادية والسلطوية بشعارات فضفاضة وساذجة تدفع بالجانب الثقافي الذي لا يخدم إلّا مصالحها، والذي لا يعتبر ثقافيًا بقدر كونه هدفًا ربحيًا لفرنسا وللغتها وأهاليها في وجه المستضعفين، فتظهر في ثوب المنقذ طيلة سنوات حتى في صفوف الشعب المهمش والمسكين.

يحيلنا حديثنا عن الثقافة والاستعمار الفرنسي إلى الجزائر، بلد المليون شهيد وإلى قوانين وإرادة استعمارية شاءت أن تمحو اللغة العربية باعتبارها إحدى مكونات الهوية الجزائرية إلى جانب اللغة الأمازيغية والقبلية طبعًا وأن تلبسها لباس اللغة الفارغة من فحواها والتي لا تسمن ولا تغني من جوع، وقد طرح هذه المسألة موريس بولار في كتاب “التعليم للأهالي في الجزائر”.


 الفرق بين المستعمر البريطاني والفرنسي السياسة الاستعمارية الإنجليزية
قد تختلف السياسة الاستعمارية البريطانية عن نظيرتها الفرنسية ولكنهما وجهان لعملة واحدة. فكلاهما يغتصب أراضي الغير ويشرّده ويفتك بمحاصيله. ولئن اهتمت فرنسا بنشر ثقافتها وقتل الثقافات الأخرى، بحثت بريطانيا عن الأموال والأسواق والبضاعة واهتمت أكثر بتحرير التجارة وباستغلال الأراضي التي استعمرتها في زراعة الأرز والقطن وغيرهما.

هذه الدواعي الاقتصادية دفعت بريطانيا إلى تحسين البنى التحتية لهذه المستعمرات وبناء المرافئ والمستودعات والاستثمار فيها لمضاعفة المردود الربحي. لا يندرج كلامنا هذا ضمن إطار تبرئة بريطانيا من بطشها وجرائمها، إذ اعتمدت هي أيضًا كأي بلد مستعمِرٍ على مبدأ فرّق تسد وانتهجت كل الطرق الدامية والظالمة في سبيل توسيع أسواقها وتكبير دائرة مبادلاتها التجارية.

يتجلّى هذا مثلاً في السودان الذي ضاعفت بريطانيا المشاكل التي تشوب علاقة جنوبه بشماله، وزادت من أزمته الاجتماعية والوطنية من خلال تفرقة إدارية واتصالية. نتذكر هنا أيضًا المعركة البريطانية المصرية والاستعمار الذي دام تقريبا 72 عامًا والذي توج قبلها مباشرة باستقلال كاذب بقيت بريطانيا تسيطر فيه على قناة السويس.

الخاتمة

باعت لنا دول الشمال وهمًا يقول بأن للاستعمار أبعاد وجوانب تثقيفية وتكوينية وديمقراطية. وظلت إلى اليوم تنهب مواردنا وتغتصب أراضينا بطريقة غير مباشرة، فإن عدنا لدراسة اتفاقيات كثيرة بين الدول نذكر من بينها على سبيل المثال اتفاقية استغلال الملح (التونسي) من قبل فرنسا، لوجدنا أنها ما زالت فعّالة تحت تعتيم كبير وأن سياسة التجهيل التي زج بنا فيها طيلة سنوات، جعلتنا نخطو ببطء شديد نحو أي تطور تقني أو علمي أو نحو تكوين وعي شعبي ثوري حقيقي.*​


----------



## كلدانية (26 فبراير 2022)

اشكرك جدااا للموضوع
الرب يبارك مجهودك


----------

